# Hi from Gatwick



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

Got a TT two weeks and loving it apart from clutch pedal just snapped. I hope I don't regret this purchase....


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

You won't regret your purchase. Bring your car on our trip to France to test her out - see link below.

More pics please.


----------



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

BaldyMan said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You won't regret your purchase. Bring your car on our trip to France to test her out - see link below.
> 
> More pics please.


Ah thanks - hope I don't :? totally fed up with cars at the moment and thought by changing from one German make to another my luck might change!!!!!

Will get some pics of car up on here soon when I can move her and take some


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. Nice to see somebody else from Gatwick on here .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi welcome to the forum. Nice to see somebody else from Gatwick on here .


Get outta here Trev, this is my gentle damsel in distress... :lol:

You don't even know her name!

x


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi welcome to the forum. Nice to see somebody else from Gatwick on here .
> ...


Whoops !


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i worked and lived in gatwick area for a while but i drove a fiesta then :roll:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i worked and lived in gatwick area for a while but i drove a fiesta then :roll:


Everyones in TT `s now kammy , you should have stayed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who's welcomed me to the site..... am on hols this week and can't drive my blooming car - am totally sick. Ordered the parts and they should be in by wednesday so time to get my hands dirty!!!! :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

laineeloo said:


> Will get some pics of car up on here soon when I can move her and take some


 Hi and welcome... 

We love pic's here....


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

I could be a very short lived member of this site unless the man does his magic on Thursday and sorts my TT out :? I blooming well hope so. The sun is out and I need to put on some old skool and drive my car  Thanks to everyone again for welcoming me. Keep your fingers crossed that it goes ok. Elaine x


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome  Clutch pedal failure is common, so don't worry too much!


----------



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

Just hope it only happens the once lol 



Tim G said:


> Welcome  Clutch pedal failure is common, so don't worry too much!


----------

